# Need new pants



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

My birthday is coming up and the wife wants to get me a new pair of snowboarding pants to compliment my new jacket. The problem is, she says it's gotta match if she's going to buy it for me. Not that I'm against looking good, but I doubt I'd go through much effort on my own.

So I've got a new 686 Smarty Woodland jacket in gunmetal pinstripe. I can't find a decent picture to put here, but obviously they've got one on the 686 site.

Anyway, the pictures of it are a brownish color, but it's actually more of a dark grey color. I was just gonna get some smarty cargo pants in black or navy but the wife thinks that might be a bit monochromatic and wants me to find something with more color, like a slate blue or a dark red. Unfortunately there isn't anything like that that I could find in the 686 smarty line up.

Anyone got some suggestions? I'd prefer smarty pants - I love the removable liners and how the powder skirt in the jacket works with their pants, but so long as it's 15k/10k or better and a quality brand (Holden, Sessions etc.) I'm down with it.

Thanks!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

686 smarty cargo gunmetal?


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Take a look at what The Blend has to offer.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I would look like a douche. :laugh:



legallyillegal said:


> 686 smarty cargo gunmetal?


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I ordered some red 686 Times Levi's Engineered pants. I think they're going to look good with the gunmetal pinstripe jacket.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

i really like the stuff that 686 makes. Great quality, durable, warm, waterproof, everything you'd want and then some


----------

